# A Few Catasetinae Group



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2017)

Cycnodes Taiwan Gold 'Orange'
Bought it as bs two years ago and finally blooming!! 
Smells terrible during the day and strangely enough, especially late night! 







Cycnodes Wine Delight 'JEM' FCC/AOS
Powerful pleasant and curious scent. 






Cycnoches warscewiczii
Great fragrance!! 






Cycnoches Pineapple Popcorn.
Great scent but a bit weaker than warscewiczii. 






Clowesetum Pierre Couret x Catasetum Orchidglade
Mild scent reminiscent of freshly ground black pepper corn. 






I have bloomed one miniature Catasetum and two Clowesetum this year, and I have to say I don't want to buy any more of these.
The flowers take forever to open, and by the time the first half is about to fade, the other half are open fully. And all of them last VERY short time.

Cycnodes has been the best for me as far as the flower longevity is concerned.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2017)

What's your culture? Seems like a promising windowsill plant for me to try.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah, I would say these make for great indoor plants! 

I have them in the room year around by the window with sheer curtain drawn.
I tried a couple under T8 with good results also.

They are potted in either sphagnum moss (they almost always seem to come in moss from the nursery if they are in pots smaller than 4inch. 
I don't bother with the roots and moss, and simply just put the whole thing into a larger pot and fill up the gap with bark and clay balls. 
I do this just so there is room for new roots to roam around. 

I water so that the pots do not stay dry for too long. I use Osmocote and just water with occasional fertilizing when I fertilize other plants. 

I think that's about it. 

Oh, once they drop leaves, I still water when the pot gets dry.
I don't like the look of wrinkled pseudobulbs, nor do I believe extreme dry out is necessary or helpful.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice looking. Great job growing them. I always consider this group very underrated by orchid growers.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice. Maybe I'm over-watering mine!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2017)

Why? Do they not have any roots left?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2017)

1 is doing poorly. The rest I think could be happier.


----------



## blondie (Dec 14, 2017)

A lovley selection of catasetums congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

Beautiful growing! I love the orange one - unusual.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 15, 2017)

Beautifully grown and flowered. I really like that Clowesetum - nice combination of characteristics.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 18, 2017)

Just beautiful! Absolutely beautiful! I am getting whole spikes of buds to open - they do take a bit of time to all open - but all will be open at some point together for a full arrangement of flowers. And longevity varies. I've gotten weeks out of some and barely a week out of others. But the variety and show is well worth it! (Even got a set of female flowers on one!)

I've presently got 21, of which 11 are mature enough to have bloomed. And I plan on adding more. (Thank you very much AdamD for getting me addicted!) And best of all! I don't have to water anymore till next spring. They are just 'hangin' in the cool, bright area of the plant room (south-east facing back room) waiting for spring.


----------



## Dandrobium (Dec 18, 2017)

Great growing, wonderful displays! I really like that spotted Clowesetum!


----------



## AdamD (Dec 18, 2017)

bullsie said:


> Just beautiful! Absolutely beautiful! I am getting whole spikes of buds to open - they do take a bit of time to all open - but all will be open at some point together for a full arrangement of flowers. And longevity varies. I've gotten weeks out of some and barely a week out of others. But the variety and show is well worth it! (Even got a set of female flowers on one!)
> 
> I've presently got 21, of which 11 are mature enough to have bloomed. And I plan on adding more. (Thank you very much AdamD for getting me addicted!) And best of all! I don't have to water anymore till next spring. They are just 'hangin' in the cool, bright area of the plant room (south-east facing back room) waiting for spring.



Lol no problem, glad they’re still doing good!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice flowers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

Hmmmm, as soon as mine drop their leaves I have to add a note to not water!


----------



## AdamD (Dec 21, 2017)

No leaves = no photosynthesis = no water. Not until the new roots are AT LEAST 4” long, or the new growth is 4-6” tall, depending on how old it is and how tall the final growth will be


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 21, 2017)

I learned something very interesting about Catasetinae this week. I've seen several growing in situ and others 'planted' on trees and other surfaces. Their roots form a thick 'nest' around the tree trunk and pseudobulbs in the wild. Perhaps to trap leaf litter and debris for nutrients? Perhaps to trap moisture?

Here are some photos.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2017)

I think it might be specific to certain species? 
I have had two Clowesetum ( different hybrids) and (Mo. x Catasetum) that grew roots like this. 
It would quickly fill up the pot with roots and a lot more would start growing upward just like shown in the photos you shared.

None of my Cycnoches, Cycnodes, Catasetum ( denticulatum heavy miniature & pileatum) did this.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 22, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm, as soon as mine drop their leaves I have to add a note to not water!



Even during the growing phase, your daily watering might kill these. lol
Water when the pot dries. Simple!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy, what are your temperature variations for growing in the house? I grew these very successfully when I had my ‘indoor greenhouse’ and would like to try a couple in our front window.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Happy, what are your temperature variations for growing in the house? I grew these very successfully when I had my ‘indoor greenhouse’ and would like to try a couple in our front window.



I grow them indoor near the windows.
Temperature will usually be between 20-30C day/night.
During the sunny days, it might be slightly warmer and during cold winter nights, it might drop into 15C, but I keep the bare pseudobulbs closer to the room mainly because I want to put some other plants in their place. 
So, I can safely say that my catasetinae group plants stays over 20C at all times, day and night throughout the year.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks very much. I may try a couple this spring. Our south facing window gets nice and toasty.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm sure they will enjoy your window! 
Good luck!


----------

